# My Raccoons showing Up For Dinner



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

3 more came after I photographed them.   The one in front is saying, "Hey, time to refill."


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

I love that you have such a connection with your raccoons, Win!  Are they vaxxed or un-vaxxed?  J/K.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Not even vaxxed against rabies.  And the one in front is the brave one; he puts his front paws on me.  I guess I live dangerously.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh, they are so cute, I have always wanted one, but alas we don't have them here in Australia.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 30, 2021)

How cute! 

My friend who lives in FL videos the wild life every night with 3 of those night cams (whatever it is called) in different spots. She puts food out for them and has many different animals who come to it. The raccoons are funniest of all though. They are just so cute when they stand up on two legs like a person.


----------



## Della (Dec 30, 2021)

Win, a few months from now.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Della said:


> Win, a few months from now.


LOL.  I won't feed mine hot dogs; I want them healthy.


----------



## Della (Dec 30, 2021)

LOL Look how fat they are!


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Della said:


> LOL Look how fat they are!


Yes, mine are nice & trim.  I feed them Hazelnuts, Mango & cat kibble.  And only a cup each.  I want them to have a varied diet - including other things they eat.  Raccoons are omnivores & need a variety of plant & animal foods.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I love that you have such a connection with your raccoons, Win!  Are they vaxxed or un-vaxxed?  J/K.


I've never met any animal that I didn't have a connection with.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've never met any animal that I didn't have a connection with.


Keep in mind that people are animals, too.


----------

